# Help swimbladder problem



## Mikeyrocks12345 (Apr 1, 2010)

My brothers Fantail Goldfish was swimming upside down, floating upside down at the top of the fish tank, & well spazzing out. I have read a little about this and i believe it is a swimbladder problem. i have also read that you should fast the fish for 2-3 day and feed it some peas. Is this True?

If you could help me that would be great.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Either swimbladder or just full of gas.
Yes, it's true. Goldfish are bad about getting constipation and gas, and sometimes wind up floating upside down from it.


----------



## Mikeyrocks12345 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks i fed him some peas and his been fine


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes very true, peas should help although if he does have swimbladder then it can be very hard to fix.


----------

